# What to do with this abnormal corner?



## mrgoodboy77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got this corner, which has a round edge coming into it. It's an office. Obviously it will be painted the floor all one color, but...

What do I do with that corner? I suppose I could put triangle type shelves, but does anyone have any other ideas? Anything goes!

Thank you!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I would put a built in there. I wouldn't make it go all the way to the back point. Maybe lose 3-4 inches in the back. Or just build a wall there to make the room a little more normally shaped. You could conceal a safe or some small compartment behind a painting.


----------



## mrgoodboy77 (Nov 22, 2011)

mikegp said:


> I would put a built in there.


Thanks for the suggestion! What do you mean by a built in?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Just a simple shelving unit that is attached to the wall. I think many Craftsman style homes have them. I'll look for a pic.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Just an example.


----------



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

*window?*

Is the window staying? If so, a built-in wouldn't necessarily work. I would pick a fabulous color and place an inexpensive, but fairly large potted tree or plant there. It would detract from the odd corner and be right at home by the window. It would also warm up your office space. Hope this helps. Happy decorating!!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Good place to stand your children for time-out!


----------



## W.I.F.E.news (Jan 12, 2012)

Why not put a nice plant like a ficus tree in a nice ceramic pot? The windows will be good for that and a classy pot will always add to the room.


----------

